# Best HOB filter for a 5.5 gallon single betta tank?



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

What filter (brand, model, etc...) do you think would be the best HOB filter for a 5.5 gallon tank with just a single betta and why? Thanks!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I recommend Aquaclears. I have the Aquaclear 30, it's amazing! For your case, it's the Aquaclear 10. These filters have 3 medias. Sponge, carbon, and biomax. More room for BB!


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

^^ cool! Anyone else have opinions on this?


----------



## SinX7 (Oct 20, 2012)

I love my AquaClear 30. So I recommend them also!


----------



## inuudo (Aug 21, 2012)

I have an Aquaclear 20 on my 5.5 gallon. I also have Aquaclear 30 and 50 on other tanks. They are really quiet once they "settle in." (seems to take a day or so)

I have had a problem with restarting one Aquaclear 20 (that was on my ten gallon and now replaced with an AC30). However, I still use them and like them. I'm going to see about getting that one replaced or repaired under warranty.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

There is no such thing as an Aquaclear 10 lol. An AC20 is great for most smaller tanks, I loved my AC30. You would just need to dial the floa down and maybe baffle it depending on your betta.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Im surprised that a filter for a 20 gallon is so highly recommended! Im not surprised though lol. What about the Azoo 150 or 60 filters?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh.. Lol. Looks like I found the power head version. Hehe ^^" 
I heard good reviews on Azoo Palms.


----------



## fishyMcDoodle (Oct 15, 2012)

I have a 5.5 gal for a single betta, using an AquaClear 20 and I fully endorse it. Yeah i 've heard Azoo's are good as well, but I have no experience with them.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I have Aqueon 10 and Tetra 10i filters. For both, I don't use the cartridges. Instead I stuff them with aquaclear foam and for the Aqueon, I add some more foam to the outflow. The bacterial live mostly in the filter and in this cause - the foam. If you use the cartridges and throw them out every month- you toss out the bacteria you want. This is why alot of people like the aquaclear filters - you don't replace all the filter media at once nlike you do with a traditional filter cartridge. 

I won an aquaclear 70 on ebay for $10 BUT iwould of had to empty out 2 large tanks in order to move the shelf out a few inches to fit the filter. I put it in my sisters goldfish tank. 

I like the tetra in tank filters because they go inside the tank. Some of my tanks are only 1-2 inches from the wall and a HOB won't fit

Hpwever in my 5 gallon, I took my sisters Aquaculture or whatever walmart sells since I gave her the other filter. The current was too strong so I stuffed the aquaclear foam at the outflow which works nicely but the stupid thing is loud. Out of the 3 filters I have in my bedroom - THAT is the only one I hear.


----------



## tromboneplaya (Jul 7, 2010)

I know it's not HOB, but I thought I would just show it to you anyway....these are what I've always used on my tanks that are 5gal or smaller.

http://www.amazon.com/Aquarium-Inte...id=1354292041&sr=8-1&keywords=tom+mini+filter

I've also had the Azoo Palm filters and they're nice too....what I like about the tom one is it has the spray bar and it really makes for like zero current. It's also super small so even though it goes in the tank it's easy to hide!


----------



## Fisherman J (Nov 30, 2012)

I have a red sea nano filter (its the same as the azoo palm filter) half turned on in a 2.5 with a king betta, 3 ghost shrimp, and a mystery snail and the water is crystal clear! If you baffle the filter with the water bottle idea then I highly recommend giving it a try. It also helps to have a plant or to in the tank


----------



## Panzer (Jun 26, 2012)

I have a aquaclear 20 on a 5.5 gallon. Water is crystal clear. Adjustable water flow. Quiet. You can stack whatever media you want. I removed the carbon from mine. Plants are thriving as well as my betta.


----------

